# Considering having someone cut a template



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

I recently made a transfer (by hand) for a tshirt. The design was part of a logo for a friends boutique. She would like me to do shirt for all the ladies. There are far too many to do them all by hand....it would take me forever! The one that I did is in my profile pic. The issue is I don't have a vector image of what is on the shirt, which is only one word from the logo. I can easily get a hold of the vector of the entire logo however.

Would there be anyone here willing to quote me a price for doing this?


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

grneyeldy said:


> I recently made a transfer (by hand) for a tshirt. The design was part of a logo for a friends boutique. She would like me to do shirt for all the ladies. There are far too many to do them all by hand....it would take me forever! The one that I did is in my profile pic. The issue is I don't have a vector image of what is on the shirt, which is only one word from the logo. I can easily get a hold of the vector of the entire logo however.
> 
> Would there be anyone here willing to quote me a price for doing this?


send me the image and I'll help you out.
[email protected]


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

I hope that works ok. The first image is her logo, the second is the shirt that I did. As you can see I only used part of the logo, therefore it had to be modified slightly with the outlining.


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

I should also add that the t-shirt image is approx. 6x11 inches


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

grneyeldy said:


> I should also add that the t-shirt image is approx. 6x11 inches


You did all that by hand.... Pretty impressive...

Kevin


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks! It is not perfect by any stretch of the imagination but being my first ever attempt with rhinestones, transfers and clothing I'll admit, I am proud of it! Being a perfectionist helped a lot in this situation lol.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks really nice!! I think you did a great job!! I also love the logo, whoever created it did a great job also!!


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

BML Builder said:


> Looks really nice!! I think you did a great job!! I also love the logo, whoever created it did a great job also!!


Thank you! I agree, her logo is pretty awesome


----------



## ASAP Printing (Oct 6, 2006)

grneyeldy said:


> I recently made a transfer (by hand) for a tshirt. The design was part of a logo for a friends boutique. She would like me to do shirt for all the ladies. There are far too many to do them all by hand....it would take me forever! The one that I did is in my profile pic. The issue is I don't have a vector image of what is on the shirt, which is only one word from the logo. I can easily get a hold of the vector of the entire logo however.
> 
> Would there be anyone here willing to quote me a price for doing this?


If you aren't looking for the rhinestone art. We can print that other design with the lady for 4.75 a shirt. Go to screenprintingasap.com ask for Scott and ill shoot you a quote. Tomorrow if you still need them.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks really good to have done by hand. Do you need a cut file, hard template or actual transfers?


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

jasmynn said:


> Looks really good to have done by hand. Do you need a cut file, hard template or actual transfers?


I need someone make and cut the template. I don't have a problem doing the stoning....I just have no cutter! Lol


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

looks great. I can already tell you are going to be a regular around here. I bought a knk 15" groove e cutter from sandymc(forum member) a couple of years ago.It came with software that easy to learn for $599.00.I Just followed along with her training videos. She was and* still* after all this time very helpful with all my questions and her customer service is top notch. The cutter has been chugging away all this time and hasn't had *any* issues. Now the 15" is not the size you can cut I think the cutting area is 13".I think my next cutter will be larger to handle more production. Your also going to need a heat press. I bought mine from sunie.com for $250 bucks, its a 15" x 15".You can get yourself two Teflon sheets there also.My next heat press will be larger also and have the auto open feature.When you get yourself a cutter you could have use different media to create your design. Here are a couple examples....


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Great work again Leg Cramps! I really like the Lucky's Bar design!!


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Leg Cramps! Again, it is by no means perfect but I enjoyed creating it! I agree, i have a feeling i will be around for a while  My husband constantly torments me because I have so many hobbies and get bored with them so easily. But I haven't enjoyed any of them as much as I do this...what can I say, I tend to gravitate to shiny things lol. Given my history, I think I am going to hold off for a little bit on the cutter and press, as much as I want them now, just to make sure this is something I will continue.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

sounds like a plan! here is another one I did for s.t pattys


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Very pretty!!! I really love the glitter and rhinestone mix!! Lots of sparkly!


----------



## Dimples (Mar 13, 2013)

@ Leg Cramps - so you made each of these templates using a pretty inexpensive cutter? Did it take a long time to make the templates or did you do something entirely different to make the Kitty?


----------



## grneyeldy (Mar 9, 2013)

Beautiful work Leg Cramps!!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

dimples, my cutter was 599.00 and came with rhinestone software,you can get a less expensive cutter to do it all.


----------

